# Nickel plated SS now with more Sram



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've updated my single speed to all Sram...As a die-hard Shimano guy, I have to admit the Sram stuff is very nice


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like that bike. 

Very nice. Sram is good but I am sticking to Shimano for my shifting needs.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

very, VERY nice, Dave!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

LOVE SRAM
Nice bike, especially the red spokes and White Brothers freewheel (right?)
Now, if you would just lower that stem about 3 inches.....

I have the same tires on my SS :thumbsup:


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I really wantrd one of these but the don't make it in my size. I like the red you put in the fork crown cut out.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

BunnV said:


> LOVE SRAM
> Nice bike, especially the red spokes and White Brothers freewheel (right?)
> Now, if you would just lower that stem about 3 inches.....
> 
> I have the same tires on my SS :thumbsup:


Yeah, it a WI freewheel....and funny you should mention the stem...I took the bike for a 50 mile spin yesterday and I felt too upright...I lowered the stem about 2 inches

As for SRAM, I'm impressed with their attention to detail. The ABEX brakes came with 5 different size mounting nuts and the pad were pre-scuffed... Very impressive...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

The only issue my eye keeps visiting is that chainring. Kind of ugly on such a nice bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

tihsepa said:


> The only issue my eye keeps visiting is that chainring. Kind of ugly on such a nice bike.


Certainly no offense taken.....that is one of my favorite parts of the bike....I never said I had good taste


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks nice! What's the frame?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dan Hickey said:


> Looks nice! What's the frame?


It's a no name frame from Bike Island. It's made by Seeway in Taiwan..


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, I see they only have 54cm left. Do they measure ctc or ctt?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dan Hickey said:


> Thanks, I see they only have 54cm left. Do they measure ctc or ctt?


CTT....Mine is the 52.....


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

I like it! Looks sharp with the red accents. Glad you like SRAM! It's a fave here at our home.


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

Too bad, a little small. I ride a 56cm ctt. 
Thanks for the info though.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> It's a no name frame from Bike Island. It's made by Seeway in Taiwan..


sorry to contradict you Dave...but it is made by Maxway & is far from no-name. they build frames of all sorts for most of the big name bike makers & their lugged steel, 1" headtube frame is pretty well-known. in fact, it is the frame that fuji used in the obey & league, & that se bikes used for the premium brew & ale.

your bike does look sensational...

so i hope you won't take offense & please don't think i am trying to hijack your thread, but i thought you & other rbrfgss'ers might enjoy seeing my take on the same frame. it is my fixed gear, do everything bike. use it for commuting, bombing around the neighborhood, epic weekend rides. i think it is a close to ideal combination of quick handling & stable road manners. mine is built with whatever parts i found that i thought were good values - best compromises of light-weight, sturdy, inexpensive i could get. please ignore the ugly chainring (especially tihsepa), i was experimenting looking for the right gear ratio & it was cheap. i think i finally have the "perfect" ring on the way right now & then will consider this bike finished (well, maybe)... 










btw, Dave...turns out we are the same size :eek6:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My bad...you are correct it is Maxway....mine is a 52......and yours is beautiful


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi red-dot. Nice bike too. I like the chainring.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Pic with the stem lowered....Much more comfortable


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

That's really nice, Dave. The red hoods, cable housings, spokes, chainring guard, and seatpost fluting are surprisingly complementary and look "right".

Congrats!


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

Sharp looking bike!


----------



## bb1mina (Jul 21, 2010)

dave,

very nice looking bike!

almost makes me want to sell my black steamroller frame and go look for a chrome frame like yours  

anyway, i bought those same sram s500 single speed levers that you are using, but had to settle for shimano r650 brake calipers, did a search and apparently, sram doesn't come out with long-reach models

also, i would just like to ask what handlebars you are using, seems to have a nice comfortable classic bend and seems like a perfect match for the levers


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bb1mina said:


> dave,
> 
> very nice looking bike!
> 
> ...


Thanks.....The bars are Nitto 115...The center section is spray painted black


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Dave,

That's one gorgeous red head ....


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Sweet looking bike Dave. I like it.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> ...I took the bike for a 50 mile spin yesterday and I felt too upright...I lowered the stem about 2 inches...


Perfect! So now it feels better AND looks better!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

daddy likey!


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I love nickel plated parts... but a whole bike! Looks awesome, Dave!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I've updated my single speed to all Sram...As a die-hard Shimano guy, I have to admit the Sram stuff is very nice


Cool. Like it. Maybe some red tires, too?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

What do you think of the brake levers? 


I was tempted to buy them for a project. Instead I went with el cheapos.


----------



## bb1mina (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks for your reply, dave, will try to look for those nitto 115 bars as a replacement for my nitto track bars so i'll be more comfortable during long rides, it's nice that they have the same 25.4 clamp diameter so i don't need to change stems

as fixed said above^^^don't know if it will be too much red accent for your "taste," but have you ever considered using red tires ? 

...and ultimately, a red brooks saddle as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Apostasy, Dave. Apostasy.

Next thing you know we'll be seeing Campy on one of your bikes. There will be wailing, weeping and the gnashing of teeth (or something like that.)

By the way, very nice bike. We're liking us some Sram.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> Apostasy, Dave. Apostasy.
> 
> Next thing you know we'll be seeing Campy on one of your bikes. There will be wailing, weeping and the gnashing of teeth (or something like that.)
> 
> By the way, very nice bike. We're liking us some Sram.


LOL...not any time soon( although I can't rule it out)..... However Suntour Superbe might be on one of mine rides soon.....


----------



## dstreelm (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it! especially the Sram brake levers and the stem and handlebar combo look great


----------



## bb1mina (Jul 21, 2010)

i remember seeing this bike with a red handlebar bag, too

nice going, dave


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

where have you gone Dave Hickey? this forum turns its lonely eyes to you...

ok...sorry for the necro but i hate starting new threads & i do love my own build of the same frameset as Dave's but with zero sram 

i was finally able to acquire my dream frame & will be breaking my baby down to swap parts over when it arrives so here's my fond farewell to a truly wonderful bike :cornut:


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I like Shimano components on my FG, but I do prefer the SRAM Chains. I use SRAM PC890 which is 9-speed and silver. I love a clean shinny silver chain. Very smooth and very durable, and the PowerLink is great for changing or cleaning.

john


----------



## proline69 (Mar 2, 2010)

Love the Nickle .


----------

